# Help! My puppy might be pregnant



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

When did it happen?.
Yes,there is a next day pill but it has to be given,the same day,it happened!.I would have her spayed!.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I would have her spayed, too. Unless you're prepared for the work and expense of raising a litter of puppies, spaying is the way to go. Please read some of the previous threads about the decision to breed before deciding what to do.


----------



## BauerBRA (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks, but my wish is not to spay her, and I am a responsible owner, this accident happened now and the vet is closed, I don't if I can wait or if I should drive and find an emergency clinic to give her a pill or else.
Thanks


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Do you know what day of her heat cycle she is on? Not that it makes much difference, but I am curious.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

BauerBRA said:


> Thanks, but my wish is not to spay her, and I am a responsible owner, this accident happened now and the vet is closed, I don't if I can wait or if I should drive and find an emergency clinic to give her a pill or else.
> Thanks


 
The mismating injection is not to be used on a bitch that you plan to breed. 

Depending on what day of her cycle she is in, she may not have been bred.

They will only accept a male during part of the cycle, and are only fertile and ovulation during a short window.


----------



## BauerBRA (Apr 18, 2008)

It's her 5th day of heat, I'm calling the emergency clinics in the area asking for guidance, one actually said there's a 'day after pill' but she said it is dangerous, is it really? can I have her tested that quickly before doing anything. A litter after a couple of years would make me so happy, but with a certified male, I don't want a litter for financial reasons, I'm fine financially, it is just something I always dreamed when I was young. This just couldn't happen, I'm worried, don't know what to do.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Day 5 is extremely early. Hopefully your count is correct. She probably won't accept a male on day five IMHO. Most likely she is not fertile either.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

My advice is to wait until PG and a few other breeders chime in. Don't go to the emergency vet. Take her to your regular vet if you feel you need to.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

I have found that my bitch will only accept a male around day 11 of her heat cycle. I hope that this is the case for yours as well...
I have known dogs to chew through wooden doors, climb (6 foot) chain link fence and move mountains to get to a dog in heat. I know that you have had to learn this lesson the hard way...and only time will tell if she is expecting. You should know whether she is pregnant in 5 or 6 weeks. good luck!!!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Day 5 would be extremely early, especially on a first heat when there are a lot of things happening.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

BauerBRA said:


> It's her 5th day of heat, I'm calling the emergency clinics in the area asking for guidance, one actually said there's a 'day after pill' but she said it is dangerous, is it really? can I have her tested that quickly before doing anything. A litter after a couple of years would make me so happy, but with a certified male, I don't want a litter for financial reasons, I'm fine financially, it is just something I always dreamed when I was young. This just couldn't happen, I'm worried, don't know what to do.


 
Day 5 is far too early for her to have allowed a male to breed her. They usually will not stand until day 9 or 10, and are not fertile until between 10 and 14. It is extremely unlikely that your puppy was bred, and even if a male managed to tie with her, it is even more unlikely that she would have become pregnant. Please do not do the mismating pill or injection, there are some really dreadful side effects, and you would likely never get her pregnant in the future as planned. 
Keep her absolutely contained during the duration of the heat cycle - it is 21 days from start to finish.


----------



## BauerBRA (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks, just read there's a risk of pyometra or ulterus infection. 

In Europe there's a new injection called Alizine and very low risk of pyo's, but some say it is not available in the US 

http://www.champdogsforum.co.uk/board/topic/18684.html

I will follow your advice and wait to hear what the vet says, thanks.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I might be way out of line here, but I have this girl spayed, it will happen over and over, unless you have her confined in a safe place when she's in heat. It happened once, what will happen the next time???


----------



## BauerBRA (Apr 18, 2008)

Heidi36oh said:


> I might be way out of line here, but I have this girl spayed, it will happen over and over, unless you have her confined in a safe place when she's in heat. It happened once, what will happen the next time???


Thanks for sharing and for your concerns with her and with me. Not that you're of line b/c you seem to be wishing the best but I've exposed my background and intentions, I may not be an expert but am not an ignorant being nor irresponsible.

Just checked a blood progestorene may test her fertility level. I hope she is not fertil yet, the vet/test would be able to say it. Many Thanks.

Craig


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The risk of pyo is not related to the fact the your puppy may have been bred (which I am certain did not occur) but rather from being left intact and having open seasons. Each cycle that a bitch has without being bred is bombarding the uterus with progestrone, which leaves it open to a pyometra.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> The risk of pyo is not related to the fact the your puppy may have been bred (which I am certain did not occur) but rather from being left intact and having open seasons. Each cycle that a bitch has without being bred is bombarding the uterus with progestrone, which leaves it open to a pyometra.


I think the OP was referring to the morning after pill causing an elevated chance of Pyro. I had a female that I had not spayed many years ago and twice the neighbor's husky got her. We did the morning after pill. It increased her heat term by about 10 days. She did get Pyro a year or two later.

Needless to say, I spay all of my females now.


----------

